# Be in OC tonight



## Wharf-Rat (Aug 5, 2007)

Hey any tips???? Ill be around Longport and Corson's...over the weekend....Stay'in at Ocean 7 at 7th & Boardwalk......Look'in for anyone to fish with....Wife fishes as well...I'm just a landlocked PAer......who loves the surf.....Just not having any luck the last few times.......Using TICA'S and Stradics......Ill check here as soon as I get down there...Thanx...........Wharf-Rat


----------

